# FOX news...disgusting



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I have just witnessed the clip on FOX news about Canadians pulling out of Afganistan. After over 100 of troops coming home in a box they have the gall to "satirically" attack our troops with garbage and insults. I am a pacifist, but we have one of the most respected armies in the world, and I am proud of all they have done. There has only been 1 conflict between Canada and the USA, and that ended in Canada, led by a drunk, delivering a sound thrashing and burning the Whitehouse. The ignoramuses at FOX should be fired, strung up and whipped!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I watched the whole thing on YouTube after hearing snips on the news, and i commented on it there.

I fear that the crap they spew is not far off what many (note, I did not say all or most) Americans think. It's ill-informed, under-educated, ignorant, moronic, BS of the highest order. The show should be cancelled, however small its audience, and the guilty be given a severe scolding by the president who everyone seems to think walks on water. They have done a disservice to their own country as well as to Canada. There's no honour, dignity, respect, or benefit in this kind of rhetoric, never mind sarcasm, satire, or humour, and the supposed apology was underhanded and insincere.

Mooh


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

"JESSICA LEEDER, Globe and Mail Update

March 23, 2009 at 1:17 PM EDT

Renowned comedian and political satirist Rick Mercer has a few words of advice for the Fox News panelists who incited the Canadian government to demand an apology for their mocking of the Canadian military.

"If you're going to do satire, three of the most important rules are you have to tell the truth, you can't be a bully and don't be an asshole," said Mr. Mercer, who hosts his own show on CBC. "Being a bully is not satire."

Mr. Mercer learned of the controversial comments, made by Greg Gutfeld, host of the late-night program Red Eye with Gret Gutfeld after fans of his program began inundating his inbox with clips of an episode that aired on March 17."

Etc.

Mooh


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

It's FOX NEWS. Would you expect anything less from them. 

Yeehaaawwww, Hoooooooowee! Sho'nuff!

"And now, next on Fox News,... How Canadians keep their Igloos from melting during the summer month of July."

Actually, that was too funny and not sleazy enough for FOX.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

well the comic that was on there...he was scheduled to do a show in winnepeg soonish (?) anyways...after that clip hit the air...he lost a show...cancelled him on the spot...


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> It's FOX NEWS. Would you expect anything less from them.


Yes! Of more concern than this _particular_ case is the general level of rhetoric on Fox. How anyone can consider this a _news_ station is beyond me. Their "reporters" regularly make glaring factual mistakes and their "reports" are all essentially editorial pieces.


TG


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Mercer's comments are spot on.

In particular, there is no substitute for telling the truth. As savage as Jon Stewart and Steven Colbert can be, they DO make an effort to have the items researched, and the most extreme moments on their respective shows generally come following legitimate on-air recordings of public figures committing the very foolishness that needs no further comment to shame them.

In the case of Gutfield, et al., the obviously unresearched comments were of the sort one hears on celebrity roasts, where all decency and sensitivity is abandoned for the yuk. "It's just a joke" is a common defense among those who view their own self-agrandisement as trumping all, and simply decline to consider others in any way.

What I find almost as dismaying as the original comments is the nature of Gutfield's "apology". "Misunderstood"?


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

if'n the missus will loan me her pitchfork from the barn, me an a few of the boy's may just head down to de border an make things right....................we'll meet at the tavern tonite, maybe tomorrow 'n the next day and git orgynized...........


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

I wrote my whole english paper on Bias on this one video, and a few articles from Fox News.com.
Thanks Fox!


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

FOX News has become an awful parody of American news in general that seems to take itself seriously. I wouldn't expect any more from them.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

RIFF WRATH said:


> if'n the missus will loan me her pitchfork from the barn, me an a few of the boy's may just head down to de border an make things right....................we'll meet at the tavern tonite, maybe tomorrow 'n the next day and git orgynized...........


Got me gun shined up..... I say let's burn that white house again.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I think theres been a huge over-reaction to this story. Did anyone actually watch the segment:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PngGhH-6d6M&feature=related

The whole gist of their routine was that the Canadian Military was taking a year off after the Afghan mission to recuperate, replenish etc. Thats what the people on the show were ridiculing - the fact that a military force has to take a year off to recover. I didn't see any ridiculing of Canadian military who have given their lives.

I'll agree that it might have been in questionable taste for some people (Hello! It was on at 3AM) but to me, the reaction has been totally overblown. Slow news week?


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> I'll agree that it might have been in questionable taste for some people (Hello! It was on at 3AM) but to me, the reaction has been totally overblown. Slow news week?


Yeah I agree on it being overblown, but people are awful sensitive when people critisize the military after Canadian soldiers were killed.

This wasn't a regular Fox News show, It was a late night show, with comedians on their panel.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Well as you know my family is military so I'll keep it civil . 

Yes maybe some are over reacting a bit but who can blame them ? Thus far we have lost 114 soldiers fighting a war that we didn't ask for but were asked by the US to take part in to help their cause fighting terrorism . We are over there trying to make a change for those people , to educate them and help eliminate the threat by the Taliban so these people can live a normal life . If you want to understand the war a bit better read the book " Fifteen Days " .....it will give you a much better idea of what we are up against and what we are trying to do . 

I think what angers most about this is the ignorance of these Americans and the fact they really don't know nothing about Canada . Their remarks are insulting but considering where it's coming from it really doesn't surprise me . 
What I would like is each of those 4 on that show to read off every name of our soldiers who have died trying to clean up a mess they began and tell the American people that we do have an important part in that war against terrorism . We may have a small military and not well equipped but what we do...we do very well . It's no secret that the average CDN soldier is far better trained that those from the US .

I was talking to my youngest son Richard the other night . He is looking forward to going over and trying to make a difference....he is proud to serve for our country ( as is his wife Julie and my oldest son Russ ) . He will be attached to a reconnassance platoon with 1PPCLI out of Edmonton ( he is a medic ) and will be deployed this coming September . My father has requested that Richard take his minature set of medals (copies of his originals...12 in all ) that he earned during WW2 and Korea with him so he will be with him . I was very touched by my fathers love and concern for his grandson , he knows only too well what war is all about and wants a part of him there to be with and protect him .


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> Did anyone actually watch the segment:


I find the overreaction more embarrassing than the segment itself.

The segment is just stupid and would've been better left ignored.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

*Fox news*

What a joke Fox news is to start with.Anyone that takes there network seriously is a jerk.What else are they going to say to get there crappy ratings up higher?Its cheap newscasting by a bunch of idiots.This really gets my blood boiling to insult the famillys of these fallen soldiers.No one in there right mind would do such a thing.I also hope they get a severe reprimand by Obama.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

If the host and guests had said anything remotely like "No, seriously, they've been there a long time without a break, and we wish them a well-deserved rest" immediately after the initial comments about doing yoga and hanging out at the beach, there would have been NO reaction to anything. The reaction came about because the troops and Canada's military capacity have been stretched to the breaking point in Afghanistan, which in turn is because the Bush administration chose to devote itself to the delusion of "regime change" and "bringing democracy to Iraq". Not to suggest for one minute that US troops in Iraq have it easy, but we've been doing a LOT of the heavy lifting in Afghanistan, and have committed to continuing on in that vein well past the point when our shift should have ended. So, to show complete and utter disregard (and *willful ignorance*) about the extent of our national commitment and the individual commitment of our troops and their families, well, it's a bit like making jokes about "Haven't those lazy New York street cleaners cleaned up the mess yet? I mean, what's the deal with that? Hey, New Yorkers, pick up your dirty socks!" ....around December 2001. Yep, REAL funny stuff there. It's adolescent egocentrism at its finest.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

mhammer....the US never gives credit to others that do the heavy lifting . My father seen this all the time during WW2......CDN's and British ( and others ) went into battle first and did the bulk of the fighting and then the Americans rolled in and cleaned up what was left with thier films crews making it always look like they were the heros that won the battle with rarely any mention of the others who had fought . To this day that still pisses my father off . 

I guess that hasn't changed much .


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

if i was your father, i'd be pretty livid too.


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

mhammer said:


> The reaction came about because the troops and Canada's military capacity have been stretched to the breaking point in Afghanistan, which in turn is because the Bush administration chose to devote itself to the delusion of "regime change" and "bringing democracy to Iraq".


Are we stretched to our capacity because Bush started a war in Iraq? Or is it because we've been over-tasked, undermanned, underfunded, and under-equipped for the better part of two decades leading up to this point?

I think the Canadian public would be better served if they pointed the finger of blame at our own leadership rather than at the leadership of others.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Keep it on course. Some of you are starting to venture to the dark side.

Jeff


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

nitehawk55 said:


> mhammer....the US never gives credit to others that do the heavy lifting . My father seen this all the time during WW2......CDN's and British ( and others ) went into battle first and did the bulk of the fighting and then the Americans rolled in and cleaned up what was left with thier films crews making it always look like they were the heros that won the battle with rarely any mention of the others who had fought . To this day that still pisses my father off .
> 
> I guess that hasn't changed much .


I hope he takes a little solace in the fact that the people he saved remember he was Canadian. When we were traveling in France for our honeymoon we took along some excerpts from a journal my grandfather kept when he was with the invasion forces landing in Normandy. We spent three days, starting at the same gun bunkers on Juno beach and on to inland bunkers they took. And the following his notes and a small tour guide thing around the Normandy coast.

No one we met during that trip thought the Americans were any more or less a part of that invasion. And everyone remembered one Canadian or another. We sat down for lunch one day on Ile de la Cite, next to an older man, and when he overheard us talking he asked where we were from (in English). When we said Canada he switched to a patient French and proceed to talk to us about how the Canadians liberated his town from the Germans.

If you haven't been to Normandy it's a great place to visit and a great trip. All of France is pretty darn spectacular really.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

iaresee said:


> I hope he takes a little solace in the fact that the people he saved remember he was Canadian. When we were traveling in France for our honeymoon we took along some excerpts from a journal my grandfather kept when he was with the invasion forces landing in Normandy. We spent three days, starting at the same gun bunkers on Juno beach and on to inland bunkers they took. And the following his notes and a small tour guide thing around the Normandy coast.
> 
> No one we met during that trip thought the Americans were any more or less a part of that invasion. And everyone remembered one Canadian or another. We sat down for lunch one day on Ile de la Cite, next to an older man, and when he overheard us talking he asked where we were from (in English). When we said Canada he switched to a patient French and proceed to talk to us about how the Canadians liberated his town from the Germans.
> 
> If you haven't been to Normandy it's a great place to visit and a great trip. All of France is pretty darn spectacular really.


Has a similar experience in Dieppe. Canadians are still remebered there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

RIFF WRATH said:


> if'n the missus will loan me her pitchfork from the barn, me an a few of the boy's may just head down to de border an make things right....................we'll meet at the tavern tonite, maybe tomorrow 'n the next day and git orgynized...........













Mooh said:


> ...I fear that the crap they spew is not far off what many (note, I did not say all or most) Americans think. It's ill-informed, under-educated, ignorant, moronic, BS of the highest order...
> Mooh


The 3 levels of ignorance;
those who don't have the capacity to learn.
those who can't afford to learn. and the most dangerous...
those who refuse to learn.











nitehawk55 said:


> Well as you know my family is military ...


To you and your family.....Thank You.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

iaresee said:


> I hope he takes a little solace in the fact that the people he saved remember he was Canadian. When we were traveling in France for our honeymoon we took along some excerpts from a journal my grandfather kept when he was with the invasion forces landing in Normandy. We spent three days, starting at the same gun bunkers on Juno beach and on to inland bunkers they took. And the following his notes and a small tour guide thing around the Normandy coast.
> 
> No one we met during that trip thought the Americans were any more or less a part of that invasion. And everyone remembered one Canadian or another. We sat down for lunch one day on Ile de la Cite, next to an older man, and when he overheard us talking he asked where we were from (in English). When we said Canada he switched to a patient French and proceed to talk to us about how the Canadians liberated his town from the Germans.
> 
> If you haven't been to Normandy it's a great place to visit and a great trip. All of France is pretty darn spectacular really.


My Father was posted to and we lived lived in Germany for 3 years and saw most of Europe but we never got to France unfortunately .
My father understands and knows that Canadians are remembered as well as others in Europe but that isn't the point I am making , it's the fact that any American movie or news reels from WW2 are always about "them"....never is the fact that most of those battles that they bask in as the "victors" was mention that many other countries involved in a lot of the fighting and usually went in before them taking very heavy losses . To the American people it was "them" that won the war because this is all they see , they were never told the factual truth about the other countries that were fighting along side them in these battles and contributed to defeating the Germans . 
I'm not trying to discredit the US here either , they made sacrifices too but the point I'm trying to make is they never give credit to others in their news , so the American people never really know about us or other countries that are in Afghanistan fighting that war too . That is where most of thier ignorance comes from .


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I really think it was an over reaction. Yes we're affronted they insulted our military, but did anyone see the Rick Mercer road show a couple of years ago? He went down to the States and made those folk (incuding some Harvard students) look like absolute idiots! I didn't hear anyone demanding an apology from the CBC. Yes maybe what FOX allowed was in poor taste, but just look where it's coming from. come on O'Reilly STILL has a show!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Keep it on course. Some of you are starting to venture to the dark side.
> 
> Jeff


Duly noted.

My own comments were not intended to elicit a tidal wave of anti-American sentiments. Rather, I just wanted to set the record straight about why a great many Canadians took such huge offense to the whole Gutfield/Red Eye thing.

That being said, Gutfield et al., are not on at 3AM because they *matter*. They're on because Tom Vu can't seem to sell real estate, everyone already HAS a fabulous blender/chopper that makes delicious salsa in seconds, because the local chat line (Meet someone tonight!!) would rather pay for 30-second spots than 30 minutes slots, and because the farmers, religious folk, and yoga afficionados are still asleep for at least a couple hours more.

If you ask me (which you didn't), Red Eye's goof is a perfect example of what happens when one accepts that there MUST be programming 24/7, regardless of quality or need.

As for Rick Mercer's "talking to Americans" segments/shows, it seems to me like the Red Eye segment was simply one more example of that in action, wasn't it?:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> As for Rick Mercer's "talking to Americans" segments/shows, it seems to me like the Red Eye segment was simply one more example of that in action, wasn't it?:smilie_flagge17:


Of course, who really cares what THEY think? they can make fun of us all they want. We have the best snipers in the world who train THEIR people.

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/1026271952413_269

Thanks Boys and girls..... :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

mhammer said:


> They're on because Tom Vu can't seem to sell real estate,


"Get off you lazy butt and take my seminar!"

Now *that* was comedy. Thanks for the memory :smile:


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

British news paper salutes . . . this is a good read. It is funny how it took someone in to put it into words... Sunday Telegraph Article From today's UK wires: 
Salute to a brave and modest nation - 



> Kevin Myers, 'The Sunday Telegraph' LONDON:
> 
> Until the deaths of Canadian soldiers killed in Afghanistan, probably almost no one outside their home country had been aware that Canadian troops are deployed in the region.
> 
> ...


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

Nevermind... seems I can't delete this post.... ahhh this whole thread is just pissing me off...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> I really think it was an over reaction. Yes we're affronted they insulted our military, but did anyone see the Rick Mercer road show a couple of years ago? He went down to the States and made those folk (incuding some Harvard students) look like absolute idiots! I didn't hear anyone demanding an apology from the CBC. Yes maybe what FOX allowed was in poor taste, but just look where it's coming from. come on O'Reilly STILL has a show!


Mercer asked people who SHOULD have had a clue, some basic questions. He didn't make ANYone look like an idiot. He simply exposed the egocentricity that was and is rampant in the States.

Ask me how many states there are in the Union, or far that matter, almost any basic question about the USA and I'll wager my response will make more sense than those featured in his segments.

This is different. I'm completely opposed to our activities in Afghanistan, but I have the utmost respect for our soldiers, who go there to do the tasks they are assigned, with their own lives at stake.

Gutfeld is a douchebag and should have his ticket pulled.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i'm actually kind of encouraged that fox news is attempting humour.

pathetic though it may be, its a good sign, yes?

-dh


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

nitehawk55 said:


> My Father was posted to and we lived lived in Germany for 3 years and saw most of Europe but we never got to France unfortunately .
> My father understands and knows that Canadians are remembered as well as others in Europe but that isn't the point I am making , it's the fact that any American movie or news reels from WW2 are always about "them"....never is the fact that most of those battles that they bask in as the "victors" was mention that many other countries involved in a lot of the fighting and usually went in before them taking very heavy losses . To the American people it was "them" that won the war because this is all they see , they were never told the factual truth about the other countries that were fighting along side them in these battles and contributed to defeating the Germans .
> I'm not trying to discredit the US here either , they made sacrifices too but the point I'm trying to make is they never give credit to others in their news , so the American people never really know about us or other countries that are in Afghanistan fighting that war too . That is where most of thier ignorance comes from .


the facts of actual battles are lost on just about everybody- but without the american manufacturing machine, the germans very likely would have prevailed- of course, my family wasnt canadian then lol
the reason the american media doesnt give credit to others is because its all about them. always has been. no money in selling american news to canadians.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

fraser said:


> the facts of actual battles are lost on just about everybody- but without the american manufacturing machine, the germans very likely would have prevailed- of course, my family wasnt canadian then lol
> the reason the american media doesnt give credit to others is because its all about them. always has been. no money in selling american news to canadians.


The CDN military grew a lot during WW2 as posted above....we did very well and still do with what we have . 
The US never gives anyone else credit , it's always about them .


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

So..ignore them. I do. 

Kevin Myers article, definitely, beautifully written. Lest we forget.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

laristotle said:


> So..ignore them. I do.
> 
> [/IMG]


I normally have no problem at all with them , however the subject that this thread was originally about did ruffle my feathers a bit .


----------

